# Want to travel



## joshpaints (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey there,

I recently stumbled upon a job working by the hour painting a Whole Foods. The experience was great and the company even sent me to another job 3 hours away for a couple weeks. But after that, the co. basically said thanks for the work, we'll call if anything else comes up. I'm wondering if anyone might have any leads on finding a permanent position traveling and doing industrial work. I have 10 plus years experience, all my own tools, excellent work ethic and a longing just to be on the road, seeing new places and doing quality work. Any and all ideas how to get this ball rolling would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Where is Richmond when he is needed?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Where is Richmond when he is needed?


Judging from his FB posts, back doing residential close to home....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Judging from his FB posts, back doing residential close to home....


He gave it one heck of a shot. The strip clubs did him in.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

joshpaints said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I recently stumbled upon a job working by the hour painting a Whole Foods. The experience was great and the company even sent me to another job 3 hours away for a couple weeks. But after that, the co. basically said thanks for the work, we'll call if anything else comes up. I'm wondering if anyone might have any leads on finding a permanent position traveling and doing industrial work. I have 10 plus years experience, all my own tools, excellent work ethic and a longing just to be on the road, seeing new places and doing quality work. Any and all ideas how to get this ball rolling would be appriciated. Thanks


This is richomndpainting. He was our traveling painter. He has more threads/posts you can look up.

http://www.painttalk.com/f25/traveling-26704/


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I found a company that had a portfolio of properties nation wide. Got my foot in the door and spent a few years on the road for them. I enjoyed visiting new regions and experiencing their ways of life. Other options would be nation wide chain businesses like the Whole Foods but you have to watch the travel costs. They can add up and cost more than what local companies can do the jobs for. I also believe the union industrial guys travel quite a bit.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> Judging from his FB posts, back doing residential close to home....


Correct on that....may go to Iowa for a mid sized commercial job this winter tho.....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I thought there was no $$$ in residential painting?????:blink::blink::whistling2:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I thought there was no $$$ in residential painting?????:blink::blink::whistling2:


There aint. But there aint much expense either.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Always good to see somebody wants to travel for work because I sure don't. When I was younger (with fewer home/local obligations) I didn't mind, but still would rather not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

